
Spore creature creator and steganography - nickb
http://nedbatchelder.com/blog/200806/spore_creature_creator_and_steganography.html
======
Readmore
Steganography has always interested me but using it in this way never really
occurred to me. It would be cool to see someone do the same kind of thing with
hCard info. You could embed your hCard in a profile picture and then by just
dragging, or saving, the picture you would have their contact info.

